# sore butts



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey Everyone!! I was just wondering what you do when your rear gets sore due to so much diarrhea?? Mine is and feels like a paper cut!! Its horrible!! I've heard of putting lotion down there.....what do you do?? Just curious....


----------



## NotMesMommee (May 6, 2004)

I always try to keep Tucks (or some store off-brand of) in the bathroom. They help to heal raw bottoms. I also keep stock in the moist wipes. Cottonelle, Charmin, Huggies, Target brand, just to name a few.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

When my butt is at it's worst, I use a "peri" bottle before wiping. It's the squirt bottle they give you in the hospital after having a baby--designed to clean your episiotomy area instead of wiping it. I fill it with good cold water and spray away and then use a baby wipe and a good coating of diaper ointment. This helps alot.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Washing after each bowel movement with a very soft cloth and warm water, using a tucks pad, and then soothing it with A & D oinment always works for me. And I do mean always.Hot soak baths too, help!Good luck


----------



## inhfibs (May 12, 2004)

one thing that always work for me is to put vaseline


----------



## catfish (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree, keep it clean! Warm water is better for me than cold, though. If it gets bad I put a small amount of "Neosporin ointment + pain relief" on it. This is very effective for me.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

Hydrocortisone cream helps with the burning and itching.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I go through a lot of A&D ointment. That and I soak in a hot bath. After having a fistula and then surgery to correct it, I know what butt pain is! LOL Very important to keep things clean and lots of A&D! LOL


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Homebound,I too had a fisutlectomy. I then made the mistake of going on the net and watching a little movie clip of one being done. Good grief!?!?! Don't do that!A & D ointment soothes without steroids that are in hydrocortisone. It also protects from the next bout of diahhrea that is coming down the pike.Good luck.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Start using vaseline intensive care lotion on the toilet paper from the first trip this really helps.Linda


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

WOW!! Thank you all for such great information. My rear was feeling much better, but I had a really bad night and now its sore again--I've been using some bactroban too with a little lotion, it really soothes things. Also, what is a fistula and how do you know you have one??


----------



## Julianna (Sep 8, 2003)

I just came back from my honeymoon and stayed in a suite that had a bidet. If you've never encountered a bidet, I cannot describe to you how much better it is than wiping. A bidet is the perfect solution to a sore butt and I understand that there are kits that you can buy that will add a bidet-like feature to your toilet. If we do not end up putting in our own bidet (my new husband liked it, too) I may get the kit.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Oh, you can't help but know when you have a fistula in my opinion.I noticed my bottom was even more sore than usual. My fistula started in the anal canal and came out close to the upper right hand side of my rectum. I noticed an odd discharge at all times too. That was, in fact, my first clue.This may help:What is an anal fistula? Anal fistula, an uncommon condition, is a communication or tunnel between the anal canal and the outer skin of the anus. It often drains pus or liquid, which can soil or stain clothing and may irritate the outer tissues or cause discomfort. How does it occur? An anal fistula usually results from an injury to the tissue lining the anal canal or an infection in that area. It may occur as a result of: constipation causing injury infection in the crypts (crevices) glands lining the anal canal Crohn's disease, a chronic inflammation of the intestines cancer of the large intestine (very rare). What are the symptoms? The first sign of an anal fistula may be anal pain and swelling or abscess followed by persistent discharge or drainage. Symptoms of anal fistula may include: regular or intermittent discharge of mucous or pus recurrent anal pain and swelling How is it diagnosed? Anal fistula is diagnosed by physical examination of the anus and rectum. This may include the following procedures: rectal examination and measurement of your sphincter length (how long your anal canal is). anoscopy, a procedure in which the doctor inserts an instrument called an anoscope into the rectum to inspect the anal canal sigmoidoscopy, a procedure in which a doctor uses a flexible or rigid scope to inspect the lower part of the intestine for inflammation and/or disease. in some instances, examination under anesthesia in an operating room is needed. How is it treated? Treatment of anal fistula always requires surgery. The surgical procedure used to correct an anal fistula is called a fistulotomy or cutting the fistula open. In a fistulotomy the doctor cuts open the infected area which allows the fistula to heal. Stitches usually aren't used. It is an outpatient procedure. Fistulas are usually treated surgically under regional or spinal anesthesia in the operating room. If the fistula is complex and goes through both anal sphincter muscles, a different, more complex procedure may be necessary. After a fistulotomy, the doctor will prescribe sitz baths and moist dressings to be changed 2 or 3 times a day. How long will the effects last? An anal fistula will not heal until it is surgically treated. What are the risks of surgery? The chief risk is loss of anal sphincter muscle function. It may take 1 - 4 weeks for the surgical wound to heal. How can I help prevent an anal fistula? Follow these guidelines to help prevent an anal fistula. They help to keep the lower gastrointestinal tract healthy. Eat food high in fiber and maintain a regular bowel habit. Drink plenty of water each day (up to six 8-ounce glasses). Be aware of the signs and symptoms of bowel disease, and seek medical attention if any appear.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

If my hinnie gets real sore.....I numb it with an ice cube wrapped in plastic and a soft cloth. It feels really good.I also use mentolatum mixed with hemmorid prep/ointment on the area. It feels cool. Of course I wash the area first real good because feces sometimes does burn your hinnie. You need to wash it off right away to stop it from burning you.Years ago I went to MEXICO and talked to a pharmacist who sold me an ointment "Xyloproct" that has lidocaine and hidrocortisone. It totally numbs the area and you don't feel any pain at all. I only use it when I have a serious problem.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Ok guys...the best remedy of all time is just plain old baking soda and water mixture...it will cure any pains and soreness in the rectal area. My mom told me about this...and it really really really works so good. Just mix not much water in with the powder to make a paste..and dab it on. then dust with just powder on any other days you are irritated. Hope this helps. Kat


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi Kittykat. I made a mistake and thought you had said to try corn starch on my sore butt and I did. It felt different and a little watery. I did make a paste of it.I am laughing at my mistake. I have to go try the baking soda next. I will let you all know how it goes. lol.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I ALWAYS keep fragrance-free baby wipes on hand. Nonone in my family really questions it. But it is always there if I need it. I think they are great to have even if you are normal and even better if you are not. Baby wipes keep your butt from getting too sore and keep you feeling 'clean' plus they are the only thing I can use when my butt is raw. I dream one day of having a bidet.Leslie


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I find that Desitin helps a lot. I'm also hooked on Cottonelle wipes.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

lkemerson, I made the mistake of doing that BEFORE I had the surgery! LOL Made me super nervous to have it done after seeing that!!And I agree, you'll know it if you have a fistula. Mine started as a boil down there, once it broke open I had a draining hole that never went away. It would hurt and get irritated, thankfully it never closed up to form another boil again!! My fistulotomy took over 6 months to heal, I don't know why. But that was a painful 6 months, especially after going to the bathroom!


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I use Witch Hazel sometimes which in the main ingredienet in Tucks pads!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

I remember a lady saying she used cold sore oinment on her hinnie. Then some guy laughed and asked if she also used the same ointment on her kissing lips.She got angy and said she had one for her hinnie and one for her lips.I went and bought me a small jar of it but it got used up too fast. I don't buy it anymore.


----------



## PooPooPooper (Apr 6, 2004)

The best thing is Preperation H wipes. They are even made in travel size, which are individually wrapped. I carry them in my pocket and purse everywhere so I don't clog a toliet or hurt my bunghole.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

I am so miserable tonight I could just die! I am trying to sit and do ironing while watching the ACM awards and my butt is so sore!!!!!!!!! Its spasing underneath me. It is very painful. Tonight I wish I really had some strong pain pills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Plus son just got out of college and can't find a job so I have to pay his rent this month and we can barely pay our own, plus other son is just finding out how much stuff costs in this world cause he just turned 18 and wants a car and when he started looking and found out what payments are and insurance is.......... now he is bummed tonight. I AM SUPER DEPRESSED

















































LIfe sucks and having IBS-D on top of it all IS REALLY THE ICING ON THE CAKE.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

No, it's not the icing on the cake, it's the result of lots of things: diet, stress etc... I am so sorry you are going through all this. I CAN TOTALLY relate! I had a horrible day at work... I have been gone for vacation and got back to a load of work that I just can't get to the bottom of. I am in sales so it wasn't just my boss yelling at me but 30 clients wanting stuff. On top of that my 13 year old was calling me at work every other minute and we were in a screaming match WHILE I was working IN my office. I finally hung up the phone, called a friend to pick up my 6 year old and worked a 12 hour day just to feel 'caught up'.... When I got home of course the kids need this and need that and my husband wasn't home tonight so who get to take care of it all? Mom, of course! This is usually when IBS kicks in... Sounds like you need a glass of wine or something to just take the edge off for the evening. But, I don't know your situation enough to know if you can even tolerate wine. I think that children have caused the MOST stress and of course love in my life than anything else in the world. And I am not even close to the REAL teenage years. Hang in there... At times like these, I think it's helpful to have something around that'll get you through it. Think of it this way too: it's not the stress (everyone has stress) it's how we deal with it. I'm generally horrible at dealing with stressful situations but I'm getting better. I took up a pretty strenuous exercise routine and it has helped a lot. Of course that will not help you TONIGHT so maybe tomorrow you can think of ways to deal with the stress in a way that makes you feel better. For some it is yoga, for others it's meditation, or drugs or alcohol or exercise. For me, I am drinking a few beers tonight because the day was soooooo bad. And tomorrow I will work out. I hope this helps! We all know how crappy it feels to be depressed (I have suffered from clinical depression in the past)and have IBS to top it off.Leslie


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Lucia...hey I actually did mean to use Corn Starch...but baking soda will probably do the same. The consistency is alittle weird...but really it does work.. Hope that your bum is feeling much better by now. I am going to buy some today because mine is very sore and tender right now. Good luck to you and hope you feel better soon. Kat


----------



## onlyme (May 22, 2004)

add me to the fistulotomy surgery sufferers. Took me almost 6 months to totally heal (also had hemorrhoids removed but my fistula was very large as it had never drained just tunnelled, just looked like a purple bump for about 4 months before I realized what it was. Cornstarch was my best friend after the surgery. When I have to prep for tests I use corn starch and vaseline. I still bleed and get pains that lift my rear off the toilet from the diarrhea but it is less than if I do not use anything. If I am not cracked and bleeding I will use tucks and a numbing lotion.


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

I wash well then use a witch hazel compress ( I pour some on a cotton round and apply and hold it for about 5 minutes) then I remove that and put on Hydrocortisone cream, which stops the itching and pain and greatly reduces inflammation. It even says on the tube you can apply it to your tender hinney. Give it a try. I also don't recommend sleeping in your under-roos. You can get what I call a "bed wedgie" and as you move round in your sleep your undies pull up higher and thecrotch area can actually turn into a "thong" or wedgie and can rub against and irritate the tender area. Just apply the witch hazel and hydrocorisone before bed and just stick with a nightshirt and no under-roos. Its really helped me and when my aunt was pregnant she said it helped her out a ton, too.


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

Hey...KittyKat. I tried the baking soda and it didn't feel good. I have gone back to wiping my hinnie with wipes and then putting on a mixture of Prep-H with mentolatum. That works for me.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Lucia...sorry about that...but do try cornstarch...I promise that will be better. But if your treatment is working then that's good too. Hope you continue to heal and get better. Best of luck of you in all you do. Kat


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

hey guys!! thanks so much for the information. i've been using a combination treatment. wiping with baby wipes and then applying either a and d ointment and at night, applying desitin to my rear---its made a huge difference.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

A co-worker, a few years ago, was told by her physician that women may want to be careful using Preperation H, as it contained some item that may cause yeast infection. I am not quite positive on what it was, can do some research, if need be. I think I also read that Prep H had been reformulated in the past couple of years, so that may have fixed the problem some women were having with it.Don't forget nice, long, hot baths. It'll do wonders for your bottom as well as your spirit [don't forget the candles and sappy novel to go with it!]


----------



## LUCIA (Nov 1, 2000)

My sore butt was sore from eating too many chili peppers...so...I stopped eating them and then I took an emodium everyday to give my sore hinnie a rest. It worked for me. I didn't have a bm for a couple of days.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

It is also possible to buy moist toilet tissue wipes which come in handy sized packs. The ones which have aloe vera impregnated into them are wonderfully soothing.


----------

